# Razor Blade Recommendations



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am looking for some other DE razor blades to try out and I was wonder what you like?I have found the Merkur Super ones to be good but dont last long same with the Derby blades.I have seen a lot of people saying that the Iridium Super Extra blades have been the best they have use and I was wondering if I should go for some of them?


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

The best DE razor blades are Swedish Gillettes (not the French, German or whichever ones, the Swedish). I can't source them over here but you in the UK can via eBay or via Connaught. They are also a bit more expensive. My brand of choice are Red Personnas which can be commonly sourced via eBay. They are sharp yet forgiving, cheap yet well finished and last me about 8 shaves. I typically get no razor rash or cuts. Very good stuff. I have also tried BIC (sourced from Poland, not very suited to my skin), German Gillettes (not impressed), Derby (ok, but Personnas better for me), Wilkinson (not impressed), Merkur (not impressed).


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Ballistic


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

What are DE razors


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Celticking said:


> What are DE razors


Double Edge


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Derby blades are my regular, I change them weekly and find they start to go by the third shave, but they are good all round.

I also use Feather blades but these are blindingly sharp so be extra careful with them, cracking shave though.


----------



## Celticking (Oct 23, 2009)

can someone link the kit needed, I could shave twice a day


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

I like derdy,astra,Gillette 7oclock,feathers blades all very good.


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

Neil_S said:


> Derby blades are my regular, I change them weekly and find they start to go by the third shave, but they are good all round.
> 
> I also use Feather blades but these are blindingly sharp so be extra careful with them, cracking shave though.


You must try corking then. This is the practise of dragging the blade through a cork to remove the sharp edge. You may find them more comfortable after that while still being mega sharp.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

The only way to know is to try them, this place does sample packs, or will make one up to your requirements if they dont have one that has all the blades you want to try.

http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html


----------



## Ballistic (Jan 4, 2010)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Thanks Ballistic


You're welcome. Have you tried a connaught sample pack yet? I see that they have the Crystals (another variant of the personna's) and the red personnas. Mind you, you must find a DE blade that suits you and this can only be achieved by trying. I always use a badger brush and shaving soap/cream to lather up. This softens the hairs and prepares the skin. There are some very fine mantic tutorials to be found on youtube also!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ballistic said:


> You're welcome. Have you tried a connaught sample pack yet? I see that they have the Crystals (another variant of the personna's) and the red personnas. Mind you, you must find a DE blade that suits you and this can only be achieved by trying. I always use a badger brush and shaving soap/cream to lather up. This softens the hairs and prepares the skin. There are some very fine mantic tutorials to be found on youtube also!


I am going to try a few from Connaught the Personna,Feather,Astra,Crystal Platinum ect:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have some Astra,Iridium Super,Feather,Tiger Superior and some Crystal razor blades coming:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Well I tried a Feather blade today and I dont like it,I did not find it that sharp,its left me with razor burn,shave was not that close ect.
I am quite disappointed the Derby and Merkur blades are better IMO.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross, I have just opened these guys tonight:

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acatalog/Large_Dispenser_Pack_of_200_Personna_Razor_Blades.html#a1837

I found them to be much better than the Merkur ones, as they are not as 'sharp'....

Good value too IMO.

If you want me to send you a wee 10 pack, PM me your address and I'll shoot them up..

:thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I managed to find some Personna in ASDA the other day.

Just looking to find to see what blades they had and they were the only ones they had.

#1.70 for 10 of them.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I tried the Supermax blades the other day and found them to be really good a nice clean and smooth shave it no razor burn.I all so tried the Tiger blades today and found them to be ok a fairly decent shave but not as smooth as the Supermax blades.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

I found the derby's disappointing, now onto Astras and thy are far better! Iridiums next in the list......


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I wonder if the blades changed, still on the ones I bought a few years back, the feathers only require looking at to cut you they are that sharp, the derbys are good but less sharp.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Neil_S said:


> I wonder if the blades changed, still on the ones I bought a few years back, the feathers only require looking at to cut you they are that sharp, the derbys are good but less sharp.


I am not sure I found the first Feather in my pack to not be any sharper than any other blade I have but I will give them another go because I have improved my shaving technique:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I tried my Feather blades again last night and I found them to be very good:thumb:


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have just tied the derby blade this morning and wasnt that impressed. Didnt feel that sharp to me but I have been using the merkur Blades.

I will try thefeathers next and see what they are like.

Anyone tried corking them.


----------



## khizrs (Dec 5, 2006)

Whatever happened to cut throat razors?

Can't beat them with a good strop etc!

I've stopped shaving now as I now look a bit like a homeless people and people now don't assume I'm a DR in the hospital  win win !


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Think King of Shaves - "Razr".


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Think King of Shaves - "Razr".


**cough** "Azor" :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

PaulGTI said:


> The only way to know is to try them, this place does sample packs, or will make one up to your requirements if they dont have one that has all the blades you want to try.
> 
> http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html


I have just orderd the 35 blade sample pack and some nice shave soap but they didnt have the razor I wanted so I managed to get that one else where a Merkur 39C. This DE Razor shaving is new to me as I am a Gillette Fusion guy but I suffer with intermitant shaving rash and ingrowing hairs so fingers crossed for the future.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Think King of Shaves - "Razr".


Not going to do much with a DE razor though is it....:wall:


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> I have just orderd the 35 blade sample pack


Just tried the 7 O`Clocks (yellow, made in russia). Seemed to be nearly as sharp as feathers, but not so "hot". Coould become my fave blade by the look of it. Not the cheapest, but not stupidly expensive.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This is a good shaving forum and I signed up a few days ago http://badgerandblade.com/vb/


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Ross said:


> This is a good shaving forum and I signed up a few days ago http://badgerandblade.com/vb/


Good site, there's also theshaveden.com which is good to!

Has a cool newbie giveaway every month!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

abd1973 said:


> I have just tied the derby blade this morning and wasnt that impressed. Didnt feel that sharp to me but I have been using the merkur Blades.
> 
> I will try thefeathers next and see what they are like.
> 
> Anyone tried corking them.


I have been using Derbys for the last few shaves and I was not impressed by them either.

With my Gillette/Merkur blades I had been able to get my razor burn under control, but the Derby just inflamed it again


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am finding the Merkur blades to be working great for me I had a really good shave with them last night and with no irritation at all:thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Ross said:


> I am finding the Merkur blades to be working great for me I had a really good shave with them last night and with no irritation at all:thumb:


Yes Ross, I will be switching back to a Merkur tomorrow morning and I am hoping for an irritation free shave as well


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Adam D said:


> Yes Ross, I will be switching back to a Merkur tomorrow morning and I am hoping for an irritation free shave as well


Try having a bath or shower before shaving,I find it makes a huge difference and make sure you work that shaving cream in well with a shaving brush :thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Overall I had a good experience with the Merkur blade this morning.

I did my usual prep with Proraso pre-shave and then Prorosa shaving soap applied with a badger brush and I could really feel the difference in the sharpness of the blade.

Everything was fine after I cleaned up and moisturised.

Then about an hour later the skin on my neck started to flare up again 

It was not itchy or bleeding or feeling irritated, it just went reddish and then after a further couple of hours it faded and my skin feels fine now.

I am puzzled as to what happened, although I am sure that this cold weather has something to do with it.

Roll on summer!


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Right, just tried an Iridium Super and its knocked the Astra down a couple of notches. Definitely ordering 100 or so of these babies. Closest to BBS i have come!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I had another shave with my Merkur blades and it was a great shave again:thumb:


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ross said:


> I had another shave with my Merkur blades and it was a great shave again:thumb:


I have used the Murkur Blades since Christmas and even though I have tried a few others ( Derby , Feathers and persona) these are still my favorite.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes I find they just work so well for me.I am all so finding the Omega Cream to work really good for me.


----------

